# bulk buy ferret food?



## fern (May 25, 2008)

due to the amount of ferrets we have the food bill becomes massive!
so does anyone know anywhere online that sells in bulk, at the moment we get a 15K bag for £22 but means travelling quite a way to pick it up. so if there is anywhere online it would be rather helpful  thankyou,

they do also get rabbits and animal mince stuff.. they have a dry food down at all times but are given raw meats as often as possible


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I buy 100k of ferret food from Feedem Pet Supplies - Online pet supermarket every 3 months or so. 
Orders over £45 is free but cant weigh anymore then 30k ( so I split my orders into 3 or 4 normally to get free postage lol )


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> I buy 100k of ferret food from Feedem Pet Supplies - Online pet supermarket every 3 months or so.
> Orders over £45 is free but cant weigh anymore then 30k ( so I split my orders into 3 or 4 normally to get free postage lol )


I can get quite a few of their foods cheaper at my wholesaler just down the road.
I think I must be very lucky to have the wholesalers so close. He will also deliver locally free as long as my order is over £200 and fills a pallet. Something I have no problem doing about 4 times a year with all the animals I have!


----------

